# How do I share a CD/DVD drive?

## audiodef

Does anyone have step-by-step instructions for sharing a CD/DVD drive on a Gentoo box?

----------

## John R. Graham

Should be exactly like you share any other mass storage.  To share with Windows machines, see the Gentoo Samba3/CUPS HOWTO.  To share with Linux machines, use NFS.

- John

----------

